# Hypothetical question



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I was just wondering what tank size you guys and gals would suggest if I wanted to keep all these fish in ONE tank:

oscar
texas
BP (female king kong variety)
flowerhorn (female)
rhino pleco
_possibly_ 2 rainbow cichlids if enough hiding spots are provided

It sure would be easier on me to have like one big tank rather than maintaining a bunch of "smaller" ones. I was also wondering what the dimensions of your suggested tank size would be. Like I know I would want at least a 6 footer but do they come in sizes that are perhaps a bit longer rather than the added height? BTW, I would probably keep one of the "smaller" tanks (75g) in case the flowerhorn got too rowdy....

Just thinking out loud here and needing some input.....


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm thinking 180 minimum, but an eight footer might be best.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

At what gallonage are the 8 foot tanks? Are they wider than say 2 feet across? Just wondering as I haven't really researched a truely *big* tank before.....


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

my tank is 5 foot long by by 1.5ft wide by 2.2ft high and it is about 220gal, so I would say a 8 foot tank may be about 400gal. Not 100% tho


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

> my tank is 5 foot long by by 1.5ft wide by 2.2ft high and it is about 220gal


Sorry to break it to you, but unless you made a typo on your dimensions, 5' x 1.5' x 2.2' is only 123 gallons. This tank is typically referred to as a 120 gallon. Maybe you meant to type 120, not 220?

Either way:
An 8' x 2' x 2' tank is about 240 gallons
An 8' x 2.5' x 2' tank is about 300 gallons

I've also seen seven footers - 
A 7' x 2.5' x 2' tank is about 260 gallons


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

A girl in the local fish club has a 96x13x20 I think she called it a 125g. It's the size of two 55g tanks set end to end which is impressive but the more I think about it is pretty impractical for larger species. The tank is only 13" wide which really isn't enough for a fish that will grow any more than about 6" long.

Another member of the fish club has what she called a 300g, it is more along the lines of 96x30x24. As far as I know she hasn't gotten it set up yet but she's planning on moving her tank busters from a 180g into the 300g.


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Cich of it all said:


> > my tank is 5 foot long by by 1.5ft wide by 2.2ft high and it is about 220gal
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but unless you made a typo on your dimensions, 5' x 1.5' x 2.2' is only 123 gallons. This tank is typically referred to as a 120 gallon. Maybe you meant to type 120, not 220?


My bad I did mean 120 sry


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I imagine a glass tank that big ; 8 x 2.5 x 2 would weigh a ton all by itself!! I was checking out an acrylic aquarium website and they had a 10 x 2 x 2 ....wonder what something like that would weigh?? Just curious as there is no way I could come up with a $3000 or so price tag like that!!! Unless I win the lottery that is! :roll:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

The one I know of is a 265 gallon - the seven footer - which is about 400 pounds empty, unless you get the reef-ready model, which I would recommend because the corner overflows are awesome - then the weight is 500 pounds.


----------

